
Show HN: This Website Will Self destruct - CJKinni
http://thiswebsitewillselfdestruct.com
======
CJKinni
For Ludum Dare 46, going on this weekend, the theme is 'Keep it alive.'

I had a few 'real' game ideas, but this is the thing I thought people might
get some use out of, but after some reflection, the best task I could come up
with, that would have a positive influence on people was just to give people
who want it the opportunity and an excuse to say what’s on their mind.

The website will self-destruct if you don’t engage with it.

It’s been a rough month for me, and I’m sure it has for a lot of people. So I
figured, lets create a nice cozy place online where you can write about the
issues you’re having.

For those interested in the technical details: On page load, I check to see if
the latest request is more than 24 hours old. If it is, I delete all the items
in the database and stop rendering.

~~~
yesenadam
I read about 10 messages. A couple were really amazing. Most were touching,
all were worth reading. So I hate that they will be deleted! I'd love to see
all the comments permanently on a page. (But deletable by their author) Also I
love the font, the page is beautiful. I didn't know what the heart does, and
FB 'like' buttons have made me wary of clicking such things. Very nice work!

